# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Psycholog w szkole

## aros5

Jaka jest funkcja psychologa w szkole? Czy dzieci chętnie tam przychodzą? Czy faktycznie udziela pomocy i wsparcia?

----------

